# eco



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm loving my new eco complete! so is the life the colors of my red cherries really jusmp out as compared to light colored sand.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Black substrates will do that, works on fish also :wink:


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

my cardinals will be so flashy


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Eco complete is great for fish with brighter colors. For drab or darker things like my bumble beels they dissappear. Awesome substrate though


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what I don't like is the few HUGE pices in there but the good out weights the bad


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I know that Eco has a mix of small & larger gravel. By saying huge do you mean you have some stuck together that forms clumps?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

no its like it just wasnt grinded like HUGH lol


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok, I see.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

i took the extremely large piece and broke them up with a hammer..there are still some rather large pieces, but i can live with those


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I was going to break it with a hammer but I got lazy after scaping my tank so I'll live with that


----------

